# Repetir-se-ia



## Fanaya

Olá,

A minha dúvida consiste em que não sei qual o significado do verbo em cursivo. É uma forma própria da escrita ou e comum também na fala coloquial? Eis aqui a frase:

A situação _repetir-se-ia_ em 24 de Novembro de 2010 durante o governo de José Sócrates.

Como é que constrói-se este tempo verbal?

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Olá,
> 
> A minha dúvida consiste em que não sei qual o significado do verbo em cursivo. É uma forma própria da escrita ou *é* comum também na fala coloquial? Eis aqui a frase:
> 
> A situação _repetir-se-ia_ em 24 de Novembro de 2010 durante o governo de José Sócrates.
> 
> Como é que *se* constrói este tempo verbal?
> 
> Obrigado


 
O significado é a parte mais simples: é o verbo '_repetir_', com o mesmo significado em espanhol. O tempo é o condicional (futuro do pretérito) conjugado pronominalmente. Na sua fase de formação, o futuro e o condicional no português ( e julgo que também no espanhol) construíam-se com perífrases: infinitivo + verbo auxiliar _'haver_' (ex: _'cantar + hei_> _'cantarei', 'cantar' + 'hemos' > cantaremos)._ O pronome podia ser intercalado entre o infinitivo e o auxiliar _'haver_', característica que o português actual conservou.
A conjugação não é tão complicada como parece: infinitivo + pronome + desinência ['_ei', 'ás', 'á', 'emos', 'eis', 'ão'_ no futuro], ['_ia', 'ias', 'ia', 'íamos', 'íeis', 'iam'_ no condicional]. 
Há uma particularidade a ter em conta: quando os infinitivos terminam em _'r'_, _'s_' ou _'z',_ os pronomes atónos com função de complemento directo _'o', 'a','os','as',_ assumem a forma _'lo', 'la','los','las', _perdendo infinitivo o _'r'_, _'s_' ou _'z' ._ Exemplo: '_cantá-lo-ei, cantá-lo-ás, cantá-lo-á, cantá-lo-emos, cantálo-eis, cantá-lo-ão'._ A mesma regra vale para o condicional (_'cantá-lo-ia' ,_etc.).
Quanto ao uso: pouco frequente, senão mesmo ausente, da linguagem oral, salvo em contextos formais. Frequente no idioma escrito, praticamente obrigatório se o texto for formal.


----------



## vemcaluisa

No Brasil não se encontra uso dessa forma, eu diria que ele é 0%.
Mas a regra continua na orografia.
É uma regra de colocação pronominal, futuro = mesóclises.
segundo alguns autores, o futuro não existe, ele é a combinação de infinitivo + verbo auxiliar

ex. mandar + hei = mandarei
logo, o verbo no infinitivo atraí o pronome e ficaria *mandar-te-ei*, equivalente a *vou te mandar*.

mais ou menos isso.

Colocação pronominal: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=483221
Colocação pronominal cm futuro: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1509472&highlight=colocacao+pronominal


----------



## vemcaluisa

postei junto com o carfer, e a explicação dele ficou bem melhor que a minha... mas pelo menos ficam os links pra contribuir.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Poder-se-ia até dizer que no Brasil a mesóclise não é utilizada, mas isso não corresponderia à realidade...


----------



## vf2000

Exagero dizer que no Brasil o uso é 0% É verdade que ultimamente só se usa na linguagem escrita e nem todo mundo sabe usar, mas se o texto for formal, é obrigatório mesmo.
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## Istriano

Manual da Folha de São Paulo proibe o uso de mesóclise no jornal.

_Mesóclise _no Brasil se usa tão frequentemente como_ futuro do subjuntivo_ em espanhol, isto é, aparece normalmente só nos documentos jurídicos, nas leis,
mas não nas revistas ou nos jornais, e nunca na fala.

O futuro do subjuntivo espanhol continua vivo em umas locuções (_*C**uando a Roma*__* fueres, haz como vieres*_),
e a mesóclise eu nunca ouvi na língua falada no Brasil.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Istriano said:


> Manual da Folha de São Paulo proibe o uso de mesóclise no jornal.
> 
> _Mesóclise _no Brasil se usa tão frequentemente como_ futuro do subjuntivo_ em espanhol, isto é, aparece normalmente só nos documentos jurídicos, nas leis,
> mas não nas revistas ou nos jornais, e nunca na fala.
> 
> O futuro do subjuntivo espanhol continua vivo em umas locuções (_*C**uando a Roma*__* fueres, haz como vieres*_),
> e a mesóclise eu nunca ouvi na língua falada no Brasil.


*Muito interessante 
*


----------



## vf2000

Istriano, a linguagem do jornal é considerada *informal*. Pelo menos é isso que me pedem pra fazer quando eu escrevo pra eles. Quando eu escrevo artigos acadêmicos, uso a mesóclise. Claro que todo mundo vai querer enterrar a pobre, já que é mais difícil mesmo usar. 
Não deixa de ser curiosa a decisão da Folha de São Paulo e mais ainda a nossa decisão de seguí-la. O que a Globo e a Folha fazem acaba sendo lei para o país inteiro... interessante...

Onde foi mesmo que você viu esse manual? Eu não encontrei na internet.
Achei apenas isso http://pt.scribd.com/doc/3044721/Manual-de-RedacaoFolha-de-SP que diz:'
"Mesóclise (pronome no meio do verbo) - *Evite *ao máximo. Na norma culta substitui a ênclise em verbos no futuro do presente ou do pretérito: Dir-lhe-ei; Fá-lo-ia"

Eu acho que evitar e proibir são coisas diferentes

Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## Istriano

Então, também podemos dizer que o futuro do subjuntivo ainda é usado em espanhol. Pois ainda se usa na língua formal escrita (leis, atestados médicos...)
É interesante querermos defender formas arcaizantes/formais de português, e esquecer formas arcaizantes/formais em espanhol.


Num site de diferenças entre as duas linguas dizem algo assim:
_A língua portuguesa é mais rica pois usa a mesóclise e o futuro do subjuntivo._
Alto lá, seguindo essa lógica, em espanhol ainda se usa o futuro do subjuntivo.


----------



## Fanaya

Obrigado. Fica claro


----------



## vf2000

Istriano said:


> Então, também podemos dizer que o futuro do subjuntivo ainda é usado em espanhol. Pois ainda se usa na língua formal escrita (leis, atestados médicos...)
> É interesante querermos defender formas arcaizantes/formais de português, e esquecer formas arcaizantes/formais em espanhol.


Sobre o idioma espanhol, não tenho conhecimento suficiente para opinar. O que observo é que os lusofalantes costumam resistir mais a mudanças do que os hispanohablantes. Tenho as minhas hipóteses, mas acho que não cabem no tópico.

É certo que a mesóclise é pouco usada, mas na língua escrita ela resiste quando o verbo está no futuro. Sempre existe a opção de colocar o verbo "ir" como auxiliar e outras artimanhas para evitá-la, mas às vezes é bom mostrar algum conhecimento da língua, especialmente no meio acadêmico.

Espero ter ajudado
AXÉ


----------



## Alentugano

Tenho uma certa dificuldade em compreender essa espécie de "ódio" a algumas construções mais formais da língua, como é o caso da mesóclise. O formal e o informal são dois aspectos da língua e mesmo que muitas vezes o idioma tenda para a informalidade não quer dizer que se devam ignorar ou proibir as construções menos usadas no quotidiano. Por vezes parece que se faz a apologia da ignorância. Em certos contextos ou ambientes faz sentido usar estas formas, sem ter medo de soar pedante ou pretensioso. Além disso, é sempre bom saber que existem essas possibilidades, especialmente para quem está a aprender. Se depois essa pessoa vai usar muito, pouco ou nada isso já é uma outra questão. 
Aproveito para dizer que em Portugal a realidade é um pouco distinta no tocante ao uso da mesóclise, ou seja, eu diria que geralmente não a utilizamos em situações informais (com amigos, familiares, etc) mas em situações mais formais ela é muito bem-vinda e não se espera que o falante a tente evitar, antes pelo contrário. Da minha percepção, julgo que o seu uso tem vindo a decrescer, especialmente em registos semi-formais.


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> eu diria que geralmente não a utilizamos em situações informais (com amigos, familiares, etc) mas em situações mais formais ela é muito bem-vinda



Então, é como a ênclise no Brasil.


----------

